# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Sommaire de la FAQ

## Invit

> *■     ■     ■     SOMMAIRE de la FAQ     ■     ■     ■*


FAQ

FAQ du Forum

Utilisation gnrale du forum

Forums, discussions et messagesInscriptionRechercher dans les forums et discussionsAnnoncesOptions d'affichage des discussionsAfficher les derniers messages ou les messages du jourNotation des discussionsOutils de la discussionTagsCookiesPerte des mots de passeCalendriersListe des membresVos notificationsLiens rapidesContacter les autres membresGestion des troubles avec les utilisateursRSS et PodcastFonctions du profil de lutilisateur

Mon profil publicLe tableau de bord utilisateurModifications des informations du profilSignatures, avatars et portraitsAutres paramtres et optionsPersonnalisation du profilGroupes sociauxAmis et contactsAlbums et imagesMessages privsAbonnementsRputationLire et crire des messages

Envoi de nouveaux messagesRpondre  un messageModification et suppression de vos messagesCration et participation aux sondagesPices jointes et imagesSmileysIcnes de messages et prfixes de discussionModrateurs et administrateursSearching
Rechercher dans la FAQFAQ de Project Tools

Comment effectuer une bonne description de demande ?Que signifie rendre quelque chose priv ? Quand dois-je men servir ?Quest-ce quun rapport ? Comment puis-je men servir ?Pourquoi le systme de pices jointes est unique dans Project Tools ?Rechercher dans la FAQFAQ du Blog

Utilisation gnrale
Quest-ce que la barre sur le ct ?Rechercher dans la FAQLire et crire des billets
Comment puis-je envoyer de nouveaux billets ?
Billets en attentebaucheBillets avec date dpassePuis-je insrer mes billets dans des catgories ?
Options du billet
Autoriser l'envoi de commentairesModrer les commentaires avant de les afficherAutoriser le trackback / pingbackNotifier les blogs lis  ce billetRestreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogsGroupe de blogs
Comment puis-je rejoindre un groupe de blogs ?Rechercher dans la FAQListe des balises BB
ExplicationListe des balises BBGras / Italique / SoulignCouleurTailleGauche / Droite/ CentreRetraitLien par adresse emailLien par adresse URLDiscussion en lienMessage en lienListes  puceListes avancesImageVidosCodeCitationSurbrillanceSuspend linterprtation des balises BBPice jointeEspace inscableBarrSpoilerListe de smileys
ExplicationListe de smileys

----------

